# Solved: Workstation service won't start



## tafel-t (May 15, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This is my first time here. I'm having a problem with my workstation service. 
The service won't start, so the services depending on workstation won't start neither. I get error 1068, but the network store interface service is started. 
I've tried to run sfc /scannow, but there are no problems there.

I'm running win 7 64bit

Can anyone advice me what to do?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Does your computer have *2* ethernet adapters?

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/197157

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tafel-t (May 15, 2012)

unfortunately not .


----------



## tafel-t (May 15, 2012)

The workstation service depends on the network store interface service, but that one is already started. However, the workstation service also depends on SMB mini-redirector (1.x and 2.0) and the browser support driver. 

The problem is that I don't know how to verify wheter these are working or not.

Any idea?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Have you been using any "cleaner/optimizer/booster/tuneup/tweak" type utilities?

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tafel-t (May 15, 2012)

Yes, advanced system care. I've just reinstalled win 7, problem fixed.
I won't be using those utilities in the future

Thanks for your help


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

tafel-t said:


> Yes, advanced system care. I've just reinstalled win 7, problem fixed.
> I won't be using those utilities in the future
> 
> Thanks for your help


*IObit Advanced SystemCare 5* and other utilities of that nature can wreak havoc with a computer. 

I'm glad to hear you got the issue resolved by reinstalling Windows. Sometimes, that's the best option.

You're welcome. 

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

